# applying rhinestones to ribbed tshirts



## shane (Mar 28, 2007)

hi
does anyone have some information or experience with applying rhinestone transfers to ribbed tshirts. i want to apply them to women's tight fitted shirts which have rib fabric but im not sure it will hold well. im afraid the rhinestones will fall  . will appreciate any information here. thanks


----------



## lifestar (Mar 18, 2007)

shane said:


> hi
> does anyone have some information or experience with applying rhinestone transfers to ribbed tshirts. i want to apply them to women's tight fitted shirts which have rib fabric but im not sure it will hold well. im afraid the rhinestones will fall  . will appreciate any information here. thanks


 
Is the ribbing 2x1 or 1x1 or other? The application method will be slightly different depending on rib size. If you don't know the ribbing size, can you provide the brand and style?


----------



## TRENZZA (Nov 5, 2007)

any luck? . .


----------



## shane (Mar 28, 2007)

lifestar said:


> Is the ribbing 2x1 or 1x1 or other? The application method will be slightly different depending on rib size. If you don't know the ribbing size, can you provide the brand and style?


hi lifestar
thanks for your reply. i am not sure what the "2x1 or 1x1" means. i use the application instructions i get from the supplier:

Set temperature at 320 degrees Fahrenheit.
Set pressure at medium to heavy.
Remove the white plastic backing from the transfer.
Place the transfer face up on the fabric.
Cover the transfers with a cloth.
Press for 8 to 10 seconds.
Let cool for several minutes and slowly peel off the plastic.
Press again directly on the design for 5 seconds.

these are general instructions and are not according to garment type or anything else.
i have tried several shirts and getting better but still i have problems. i repress the design for 5 seconds and when i release it i get a few stones stuck to the upper platen. it happens only with a few designs, most of them are ok. the glue is stuck to the fabric pretty hard but the stone is released from the glue. any ideas?


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

After your first press take a cloth and rub the paper before peeling. then peel and set the stones with a second press.

sally


----------



## shane (Mar 28, 2007)

dan-ann said:


> After your first press take a cloth and rub the paper before peeling. then peel and set the stones with a second press.
> 
> sally


hi sally
i did that. how long do you repress?


----------



## TRENZZA (Nov 5, 2007)

do anyone know any companies that offer custom rinestone transfers?


----------



## lifestar (Mar 18, 2007)

shane said:


> hi lifestar
> thanks for your reply. i am not sure what the "2x1 or 1x1" means. i use the application instructions i get from the supplier:
> 
> Set temperature at 320 degrees Fahrenheit.
> ...


Hi Shane- the 2x1 or 1x1 is just the size of the ribbing on t-shirt. We find that it is a little harder to get the crystals to adhere to some ribbed fabric. The gaps in the fabric do not always let the glue set up and adhere correctly.

If the glue is not completely adhering your with your first press, you may want to add a few seconds to the press time. From what you state regarding the stones sticking, it seems as though the glue is not completely melting. We usually use a 15 - 20 second press for the first press depending on the design. Hope this helps...


----------



## shane (Mar 28, 2007)

lifestar said:


> Hi Shane- the 2x1 or 1x1 is just the size of the ribbing on t-shirt. We find that it is a little harder to get the crystals to adhere to some ribbed fabric. The gaps in the fabric do not always let the glue set up and adhere correctly.
> 
> If the glue is not completely adhering your with your first press, you may want to add a few seconds to the press time. From what you state regarding the stones sticking, it seems as though the glue is not completely melting. We usually use a 15 - 20 second press for the first press depending on the design. Hope this helps...


thanks lifestar, i will try to increase the pressing time for the first press. that sounds like it may solve it, cause i use 9-10 seconds.


----------



## KirstWhite (May 31, 2008)

Boxer Craft also offers custom rhinestone transfer services at only a 25 piece minimum.


----------



## nailsontherun2u (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't use ribbed shirts because if you are using any designs with words or even designs, when you wear shirt after it is done the lettering spreads out along the chest and reading the words are distorted. This goes for some designs as well. I have made this mistake and I just don't use them at all. That would be 2 x 1 ribbed. The baby rib may be better but I just stay away from them. Basically 2 x 1 is the depth and width of the ribbing. Your average ribbed tank,etc is a 2 x 1 . I have seen the baby rib and they don't seem as deep inset.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

If you have to use a ribbed shirt you will need to play with the settings. The company you bought the transfers from should know what works - I'm sure they have had to put the transfers on a ribbed shirt a time or two but up the heat a little and the pressure and that should help we do a temp of 340 and a pressure of high medium - that works for us.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Shane, I would suggest you get yourself a teflon sheet for pressing. It sounds like covering with a cloth is hindering the ability of the heat and pressure to set your stones appropriately. I have NEVER had to press my stones a 2nd time, and I would NEVER press directly onto the design. I do medium pressure and 350 degrees for 7-15 seconds depending on the stone size. I have pressed on ribbed tanks for my cheerleaders and had no problems. Of course, I don't purchase designs, I do my own, so maybe it's the quality of what you are buying, and not necessisarily (probably not spelled right ) your technique or the item. Anyway, again, try a teflon sheet for pressing. It allows the heat to flow evenly, it's not thick so you don't have to add more pressure, and it prevents the glue from getting on your platen. I generally place one sheet inside the garment to prevent glue from melting through to the back side, and cover the design with the other. Heat, let cool and peel. No problems yet.


----------

